

Amazing 3D Projections on Buildings  - chmike
http://www.mentalfloss.com/blogs/archives/56343

======
bd
Here are comments from the previous time this was posted here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1055968>

------
bcl
Similar to the AC/DC vs. Iron Man one <http://vimeo.com/11160666>

Cool Stuff!

~~~
gnubardt
Kind of like this too: <http://vimeo.com/10692284> Video projection mapped
onto blocks.

------
brandon
It's probably worth noting that the video embedded in the article is a
simulation and not a real performance.

The "real thing" is here: <http://www.vimeo.com/5677879>

------
BoppreH
I wonder if the effect is as stunning when you are not on the specific spot
designed to view the 3D effect.

